# Graigslist/Grrrr



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I have been on Craigslist for years. I dropped our home ph. and now use a cell.
Well every time I post something now, they want to verify my ad by sending a code number to me that I have to type in. Every time, they say I cant post because my number doesnt match their records. 
I tried over and over to give them my cell number and that I don't have my home number any more.
Any idea on how to get them to use my cell number to prove who I am? OR do I have to start over with a new email address and start all over with my cell number. ( I rather not do that) there has to be a way to contact them. I can't even find a ph. number to call them.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

My problem is that with dial up, the computor and phone use the same line. I have not figured out how to get the call with the code and keep the CL page active. So frustrating.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I had to start a new email and use it. Then, I noticed in some of the sections, they don't require the code and all that. I'm not sure what that is about. But, register for a free email from yahoo, hotmail or gmail and use it.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I've sold many items and never had to confirm via text. I don't maintain an account though. I just post what I need to sell and keep my e-mail anonymous. Let the potential buyer send their cell # to me is easiest.

Which category are you using? That may be the reason??


----------



## goat-dude-fl (Sep 10, 2012)

If your phone is a pay as you go, throw away phone or even an ip phone such as mag1c jack craigslist flags that as a bad thing and may prevent the authoriztion code to be sent to that number...


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We sell on Craigslist, and yes, they require phone confirmation. If you are having trouble getting then to recognize your new phone number, I would reccommend you either making a new account (w/ your new number).
Hope this helps... :thumb:


----------

